# Installation Problems FreeBSD 8 / Acer aspire 5335



## Innerform (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Im Trying to install FreeBSD 8.0 on my laptop, heres its spec:

Acer aspire 5335
Intel Celeron 575 2.00 GHZ processor
1GB DDR2 RAM
250 GB SATA HDD with three partitions

I've downloaded the amd64 version of BSD because my processor supports 64bit and I've tried the bootonly version and the full dvd version but with both versions I get the following error...


```
BTX Loader 1.00 BTX version is 1.02
Consoles internal video/keyboard
panic: free: guard1 fail @ 0x3b397074 from /usr/src/sys/boot/i386/loader/../../common/console.c:94
```

I've tried installing other versions of the i386 version of BSD in the past which have either come up with a similar or the same error message, i've tried changing some settings in my bios and it still fails to load, it's not the disc because thats been tried on another machine and it works just fine!

Can anyone help me please??

Thanks in advance


----------



## oliverh (Mar 30, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11848

Maybe this is of some help.


----------



## Innerform (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for your help but yeah i've already read that and I tried the disc in another pc and my laptop definately has the system requirements as it runs windows 7


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 31, 2010)

The system requirements for Windows 7 have absolutely nothing to do with the requirements to run FreeBSD (most notably: hardware support and ACPI implementations).


----------

